
Idena blockchain to pay $25,000 for solving AI-hard captchas with AI - AndrewEdi
https://medium.com/idena/idena-blockchain-will-pay-25-000-for-solving-ai-hard-captchas-with-ai-39ff65f8ddc1
======
verdverm
$25k in Fake Fiat...

